# My 7 little rat bubs



## Asharee133 (Aug 18, 2009)

Heya all, just posting about the new rat babies they are about 13 days old, or 12 i forgot, should open their eyes tomorrow  5 boys and 2 girlies!
The boys, 
Boy one 

Boy two 

Boy three 

Boy four 

Boy five 

Girls coming soon!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 18, 2009)

the boy one and boy two, they are the same color, the flash screwed up x]


----------



## snakekid666 (Aug 18, 2009)

there so cute are you using them as food or pets??


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 18, 2009)

pets lol


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 18, 2009)

Rats are food not friends


----------



## Walker (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea their much easier to look after when their in the snakes belly lol.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats what you's say, to me, they are friends


----------



## Walker (Aug 18, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 18, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Rats are food not friends



hahaha i love my little baby snake food but there only cute when there little


----------



## eamonn (Aug 18, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Rats are food not friends



+1


----------



## wranga (Aug 18, 2009)

mine are pets that breed me snake food till they become snake food. only good thing rats are good for is to feed to snakes


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 18, 2009)

rats are seriously cute until the get bigger
edit: having a bit of a problem feeder atm and had to fresh kill a weaner rat probably shouldnt of played with it for half hour before i had to do the deed  lol


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 18, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> rats are seriously cute until the get bigger
> edit: having a bit of a problem feeder atm and had to fresh kill a weaner rat probably shouldnt of played with it for half hour before i had to do the deed  lol



haha this gave me a bit of a chuckle... 

just got the image in my head from the movie " the green mile"

"Dead man walking"


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cute 

There are rat forums around too  You might want to check out Australian Rat Forum - Index


----------



## euphorion (Aug 19, 2009)

rats do make such wonderful pets! our breeding males are our pets, but the females are too crazy when they're breeding to bother handling. cute little guys


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

aww i had a big rat once and it was gorgeous like a white and caramel colour.. rats are foods AND friends  your babies are adorable asharee


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 19, 2009)

i miss my two pet rats Coco and Shadow
Shadow died through summer due to the heat and being a black rat didnt help
and Coco lived till her body deteriorated on her, it started in the hips

they make pretty rad pets


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol shooshoo, my female didn't bite me, thank god one little girl has her eyes just open. the rest are sure to come!
Sdaji, i know D: they wont hurry up and accept my confirmation to join!


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a gorgeous pet rat named Charlie, he'll be 3yrs at Christmas, the cutest, most friendly little guy in the world. Unfortunately one of his back legs is paralysed now, but he still seems happy and eats and drinks well. I don't know what happened to his leg, he may have fallen from a ramp he used to have...but I keep a close watch on him, and as long as he keeps happy I'll keep him. He'll ..... NEVER...become snake food.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 4, 2009)

Awww, if I had it my way I'd get a pair as pets, and then the babies would be snakefooood =)


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 4, 2009)

my snake's eyes just lit up looking at ur baby rats ...


----------



## anntay (Sep 4, 2009)

they are so cute they look like they will be good boys for you


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 4, 2009)

my god, now they are terrors, the white one died of unknown causes, and i had the ginger girl put down because the cat ate her back foot off


----------

